# How do you cope with anxiety and fear ?



## IndianRopeTrick (Jul 25, 2013)

I am IBS free now, but I have some anxiety issues. I get too anxious easily about things that would not make most people anxious, such as small things to be done at work the next day. Sometimes, it prevents me from sleeping. But, it generally prevents me from falling back to sleep after waking up early in the morning (3-7).

It looks like CBT and positive thinking can help. If you know any other tips & resources which help one to deal with anxiety and fear, then please share it here.

Thanks !!!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Hi IRC

so glad you're IBS free now! that's wonderful.

yes you're right. positive thinking always is good and oh yes--CBT helps tremendously. back when i was working, i first discovered CBT and it got me through an exceptionally tough patch at work when we had an over-the-top extremely draconian supervisor. just learning to stop that whole catastrophic thinking thing really helps a lot.

also meditation and learning to let go of thoughts has been a godsend you look at the thought, acknowledge the thought and then just let it go....

when i have something on my mind-- maybe something i'm worried about--if i find i'm worrying about it prior to bedtime, i write it down on a pad of paper--the problem, possible solutions etc. there's something about writing it down that helps clear my mind of it so i can get to sleep. i've read that writing it down and then tearing up the paper and throwing it away can also be helpful.

good luck. wishing you all the best. take care.


----------



## Alina Polyakevich (Mar 22, 2016)

Share Your Problems

You should share your worries with a close friend. The positive effect is achieved due to two main factors:


Support. As a rule, a disturbing person lacks it. After talking with someone from the heart, it is much easier to deal with everyday problems - in fact, there is a feeling that there is someone secure behind, who will come to the aid;
Analysis of the situation. Having said their problems out loud, people look at them from a different angle. In addition, anxiety is disturbed by the presence of a third party - an interlocutor, who can advise the best way out of the situation and to dispel unpleasant thoughts.

If you don't have friends, you can visit a psychologist. A professional from the height of his experience is able to suggest how to overcome anxiety. Most likely, he had a lot of patients with a similar problem.

http://undepress.net/anxiety-issues-tips-to-get-rid-of-anxiety/


----------



## Arzaan (Feb 1, 2016)

IndianRopeTrick said:


> I am IBS free now, but I have some anxiety issues. I get too anxious easily about things that would not make most people anxious, such as small things to be done at work the next day. Sometimes, it prevents me from sleeping. But, it generally prevents me from falling back to sleep after waking up early in the morning (3-7).
> 
> It looks like CBT and positive thinking can help. If you know any other tips & resources which help one to deal with anxiety and fear, then please share it here.
> 
> Thanks !!!


Hii me to frm india
Pls share ur success story..


----------



## loungfrank (Jun 21, 2016)

It's great to hear you that- "you are now IBS free", but anxiety is really a very serious issue. I was also patient of anxiety. But now I feel okay. I just fallowed natural way to deal it with. Hope it will help you

*Exercise*: I did or still doing exercising to ease from it. Exercising releases mood-boosting hormones, making us feel happier and more positive. It also reduces stress and clears the mind. 
*Avoid substances:* If alcohol and drugs are the cause of your anxiety, or make it worse, staying off these substances is vital.
*Reduce the use of stimulants*: Try to avoide smoking and caffeine. Smoking is one of the reason of anxiety.
*Meditate*: Relaxation methods like meditation will helpful to reduce stress.
*Sleep*: take at least 7 hours good night sleep to calming your mind.


----------

